# Posting multiple pics



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 27, 2010)

Is there a way to post multiple pics in a post the way we used to .Treegie was the the one who figured it out before and it was great!   Hey where has that Dutchman been anyways???

Any help would be great

SOB


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes you are able to post multiple pics in a thread. Are you loading from Photo Bucket or are you loading them directly from your computer onto your post?


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jun 27, 2010)

I've had some issues too.  I find that if I post a pic at the end of what I've typed I can't get the cursor to appear after the pic.  What I started doing is hit enter a bunch of times and then go back up to one or two spaces from where I ended, enter my picture, and then I can hit the down arrow and see my cursor below the pic.

Hope that makes sense..


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 27, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Yes you are able to post multiple pics in a thread. Are you loading from Photo Bucket or are you loading them directly from your computer onto your post?


I was just using my computer since the forum change,But today I tried using Photobucket and I still had to load 1 directlink at a time.

SOB


----------

